# "Go back to your home country"



## TheParser (Mar 7, 2018)

(If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)

*****

An Asian man, his wife, and daughter were walking in a suburb of Los Angeles.

A woman came up and told them, "Go back to your home country."

The man explained that he and his wife were born in the States.

The couple started to record the incident. (The Facebook video has had more than 440,000 views so far.)

The woman has been identified as a college professor.

She has told a local TV station the following: "If you would like to have a full normal interview about the displacement of European Americans , then I gladly am available to enlighten the public."

_Los Angeles Times_, print edition for March 7, 2018.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

TheParser said:


> (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> 
> *****
> 
> ...


She is right.

Unfortunately she is in the wrong state to make a difference now.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> ...



Unless you are 100% Native American, the same could be said to you.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


Technically true. I mean they did exactly jack squat with it for...10,000 years? However, true.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> ...



She is right about what?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



So unless you develop it, it is not ours?   lmao

They lived on it and off of it for 10,000 years.  But, since they came over from another continent, I guess the "Go back to your home country" could apply to anyone here.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> So unless you develop it, it is not ours? lmao


Didn't say that. I said that it was theirs....but we made it a nation. Any people can sit on a patch of land living via subsistence. A people produce greatness.



WinterBorn said:


> "Go back to your home country" could apply to anyone here.



Sure does...and it would devolve back into an agrarian culture.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > So unless you develop it, it is not ours? lmao
> ...



Without going that far, the woman in the OP story apparently doesn't like the fact that Asians live in our country.  The whole "go back to your country" is bullshit.  And I merely remarked that unless you are a Native American, the same could be said to you.  It is not about greatness.  It is about where your "home country" is located.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...



No. Being born in America makes a person a native American. All so called "Native Americans" living today were born into a predominately white America. Not a matter of race; but a place of birth.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


The displacement of European Americans.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I'm trackin. No harm no foul. I don't tend to give the 'Noble Warrior' much credit...all things considered.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



By whom?   Asian Americans?


----------



## Crixus (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...




Maybe not even then. Indians have fought and displaced each other for eons. Happened in Europe to. Every nationality back to whence they came and exterminate all in pure humans.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


By everyone let in by Democrat traitors.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



What about it?  All she said, from what I've been able to gather, is that she would be willing to have an interview about the subject.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Oh, so the people allowed in by Republicans are ok?    Which party let the parents or grandparents or great grandparents of the Asian couple mentioned in the OP into our country?

And just as an FYI, this country is not just for European Americans.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Unless you are 100% Native American, the same could be said to you.



  I was born in America, have lived here all my life, will surely die here,and whatever disposition is made of my mortal remains will be made here.  The same has been true of all my parents, grandparents, and great-grandparents.  My nearest ancestors to have been born anywhere else, are great-great-grandparents; and I have at least one ancestral line that is known to have been here since some time in the 1600s.

  What percentage of “native American” am I?  To what other place am I native, than America?


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow (Mar 7, 2018)

The Racist WeakWhyte mind keeps America in the dumps.  Did this dumb bitch get socked up fpr.being agressive to the people?


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Republicans didn't cause the change in immigration policy.

Ted Kennedy and other snakes in his party did.

You are ignorant about the founding of this country.


----------



## TheMoreYouKnow (Mar 7, 2018)

Gotta admit, other countries didn't want many of their own people with a WeakWhyte mentality....hence, "Here We Come, America!"


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

TheParser said:


> (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> 
> *****
> 
> ...






Typical democrat.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Go back to Europe.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





No, that’s not what the term means, no matter how bad your OCD gets.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




Is not happening.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


We are ALL Americans dude...


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Tell that to BLM, hypocrite.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


They are just as American as you.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You should try actually doing research before denying something right off the bat.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


BLM doesn't give a shit about white people.

Until white advocacy groups are formed, your reactionary responses to pro-white activists will simply be attacked as if you are the one personally responsible for the problems white people face.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

bodecea said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Stop invading Europe first.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



bodecea is invading Europe?  What is she doing, going door to door asking for surrenders?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Go back to Europe.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




No need to research the paranoia some display so frequently.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...






Probably a good idea to start in France.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I'm caught between groaning at this and laughing.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh, the humanity. Its the current year, people!


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



If the couple in question were born here, I doubt Ted Kennedy change the rules that allowed their parents to immigrate.

I am fully aware that the founding of this nation was by white europeans.   I am also aware that things have changed since then.  You no longer need to be a white landowner to participate in the process that selects our leaders.  I also know that many of the founding fathers had very positive attitudes aboiut immigrants who would embrace our nation and assimilate.   Or as George Washington put it “by an intermixture with our people, they, or their descendants, get assimilated to our customs, measures, laws: in a word soon become one people.”.

I see nothing in the articles about this incident that shows the couple in question are not Americans.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



That works for me.   And the obnoxious bitch mentioned in the OP yelled "Go back to your home country!" to a married couple, both of whom are native Americans.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



So you think the Asian couple walking down a sidewalk in Long Beach CA are members of the BLM?    Really?


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


He was talking about ethnically German or Irish or even Swedish people mixing in with the founding British stock of the nation. Context matters. The founding fathers were extremely racist and xenophobic compared to just about every white American today.

If Ted Kennedy didn't change the immigration policy of this country, we would look largely the same today as what we looked like before he changed it(most likely even more European than we were, because we would simply increase the birth rate to make up for the lower immigration from Europe).


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Luckily we are not so ignorant as to think all other races are inferior.

As for how we looked before Kennedy changed the laws, you are sadly mistaken.   During WWII there were around 117,000 people of Japanese descent put into internment camps.  That does not even count the people of Chinese, Korean, or other Asian descent.  There were almost a million Asian Americans in 1960.  That was 5 years before Kennedy changed the immigration laws.  They were already here.

And Asians have always been the part of the population that is not white, but also doesn't seem to be a problem.  In fact, their academic success rates are higher than whites.  And without affirmative action.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You just ignored the entirety of the video that proves that you are wrong about the founding of the country. The founding fathers wanted immigration exclusively from Western Europe, not from fucking Somalia or Mexico.

1,000,000 isn't even a quarter of today's East Asian population in America, and Kennedy's immigration policy didn't really  favor East Asia anyway.

In 1960, not only was this country overwhelmingly white compared to today, but also MUCH younger in its whiteness.

White people on average were about my age in 1960, as opposed to almost 50. That is radically different just from a cultural perspective.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 7, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


They kept it clean.

What President Trump’s New Order Means for Clean Water

Trump EPA to repeal power plant emissions plan, posing challenge to Maryland clean air efforts


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



And what is the problem with an increased Asian population?   They have lower rates per capita of receiving gov't assistance than whites do.  They have higher rates of college graduation per capita than whites.  They are not a drain on the system and they offer a lot to our society.  But you want them gone simply because they are not white?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I am so glad we aren’t just a nation of European Americans..,that would be..unAmerican.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Truth.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


They aren't European.

They aren't Libertarian leaning(in even the most BASIC sense)

That is more than enough.


White Americans used to have very high graduation rates btw. It is the egalitarian bullshit and the endless rebellion against societal norms that has caused the low graduation rates.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I don’t care.I love the diversity of heritage we Americans have


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


All of the people who built this country would think you are some kind of crank if they were alive today.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Who the fuck cares?  (They were regarded as cranks by their peers too).


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Every western country that is stupid enough to go the route we have has the same "diversity of heritage". 

Funny how we don't actually have a culture anymore....


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Bullshit.  White graduation rates dropped because their parents weren't around and they were raised by after school care workers making minimum wage, and because they weren't taught to work for what they wanted.   The "egalitarian bullshit and the endless rebellion against societal norms" are just excuses.  Oh, and some of the rebellions were righteous.   The idea that women couldn't have their own credit cards or that blacks had to remain separate but equal are NOT libertarian ideals either.   And neither is sending our young men & women to die in foreign lands to fund the Military Industrial Complex.   And before you try that "YOu libtard leftist" nonsense, we were warned about that by an actual conservative republican president.

The fact that Asians are not European is not even close to a reason.   If you want to live in an exclusively European culture, go to Europe.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The only people who thought the founders were cranks on the issue of race back then were literally living in mad houses.

You literally know nothing about what the average person thought back then.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



The problem is, you are so angry about the blacks and hispanics, you want to try and lump the asians in with them.   Sorry asshole, that just doesn't fly.

You better get used to a diverse population.  It isn't going to change.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


America’s culture has been immigration.  You don’t get it?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ..... During WWII there were around 117,000 people of Japanese descent put into internment camps.....




_Concentration_ camps.


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

The world is not anymore what it was in the late 1880s or early 1900s....when immigrants came to America or  Europe to work.

Now they come for welfare.

Not the same.

Not good.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 7, 2018)

J


ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


i know enough to know that the idea that people could govern themselves was regarded as lunacy.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> The world is not anymore what it was in the late 1880s or early 1900s....when immigrants came to America or  Europe to work.
> 
> Now they come for welfare.
> 
> ...


They don’t come for welfare.


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > The world is not anymore what it was in the late 1880s or early 1900s....when immigrants came to America or  Europe to work.
> ...




Yes they do.

They come for money mainly. some not but mostly yes.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


According to what?


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




According to welfare 

C'mon

Do they come for the nice weather?


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


"Their parents" are the rebels I am talking about, moron. Baby boomers fucked everything up with their mindless counter-culture nonsense.
Segregation was supposed to be a temporary measure until the "back to Africa" movement picked up steam, but instead that entire movement turned into merely trying to preserve segregation until they fell completely.
Women also couldn't vote at one point because they weren't the drivers of the economy and they weren't learned or educate enough at that time to make decisions outside of the household.

Learn about the demographic replacement of indigenous Europeans(who aren't afforded the status of indigenous peoples)before claiming I can go to Europe to live in an exclusively European culture.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> The world is not anymore what it was in the late 1880s or early 1900s....when immigrants came to America or  Europe to work.
> 
> Now they come for welfare.
> 
> ...




It is the same in that there were plenty of fearful fools greeting all those immigrants with anger and resentment over labor and religion and race in those days too.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> J
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> ...


Not as much as a concept of egalitarianism.

That was beyond lunacy.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 7, 2018)

TheParser said:


> (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> 
> *****
> 
> ...



It's funny, because the US is native to Native Americans, not white Europeans.


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





link? for what...for ...they come for the nice weather? haa you are too funny girl


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > The world is not anymore what it was in the late 1880s or early 1900s....when immigrants came to America or  Europe to work.
> ...


and the same fools embracing every uneducated bumpkin and savage with naive cheerfulness and optimism...


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> ...


Kind of like how the term "white Europeans" is redundant because white people are even more indigenous to Europe than Natives are to the Americas.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2018)

If race doesn't matter and we're all the same, then how does ethnic diversity make us stronger?


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


That isn't a culture(it is terrifying that you actually think the allowance of immigration constitutes a culture), and that isn't even true.

Before the 70s it was always about the other European ethnic groups assimilating into a well established English Protestant culture.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




...who turned out to be the ancestors of the next set of fools like you, just as the descendants of some immigrants today will become the fearful fools of the future trying to keep their foot against the door their own family came through.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> If race doesn't matter and we're all the same, then how does ethnic diversity make us stronger?


They will never even try to answer this question.


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > If race doesn't matter and we're all the same, then how does ethnic diversity make us stronger?
> ...




they are here for welfare

stop the welfare 

and they are gone


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> The world is not anymore what it was in the late 1880s or early 1900s....when immigrants came to America or  Europe to work.
> 
> Now they come for welfare.
> 
> ...



Since the topic is an Asian American couple who were BORN here, and Asian Americans have lower rates per capita of receiving welfare than any other group, your comments are wrong or on the wrong topic.   Do try to keep up with what the topic actually is about.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Asians come for welfare?


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > The world is not anymore what it was in the late 1880s or early 1900s....when immigrants came to America or  Europe to work.
> ...



Why is this even news? If a black guy harassed a white couple do you think it would end up a topic of debate?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > If race doesn't matter and we're all the same, then how does ethnic diversity make us stronger?
> ...



Race and ethnicity don't matter.   I enjoy being exposed to other cultures because I enjoy learning.  But it is the individual that counts, not their ethnicity.


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




not Asians in particular....mainly mexicali.....but yes Asians too  or anybody who comes for money...


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I don't know.  But since its not a black guy harassing a white couple, it doesn't matter.  Your attempt to divert the topic is a fail.

It was an Asian couple, both born here, told to go back to their home country by an ignorant white woman.   If you want to discuss any other harassment, feel free to start a thread on it.  This thread is showing the ignorance of people trying to justify telling Americans to go somewhere.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



The facts show they get less welfare, per capita, than anyone else.  And since the couple the ignorant bitch told to "go back to their home country" were actually BORN here, this couple obviously did not come here for anything.  They were born here, grew up here, and are contributing members of society.   The ignorant white bitch just needs to STFU.


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



stop welfare

give these ....these  people jobs ....make them work....do not give them money for free


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



The left opposes any sort of merit based immigration rules because it's "racist". So we're not getting quality individuals, we're getting the dregs of foreign society.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



No, for the greater part they do not. Those coming with money in mind are coming to work for it. People here illegally should not be, but there it is.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




You are wrong about this.


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




yes they do come for welfare

they don't come to work hard....like  their great great grandparents did in the late 1880s or early 1900s ....when they decided to come to America

 unike their grand parents ........these lazy scumbags come for money only.....

yuck disgusting


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Report: More than half of immigrants on welfare


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


You are an old fart who is simply trying to gain something from a cultural and demographic invasion that won't have that much of an effect on your life. It is entirely disingenuous to pretend your experiences today will be similar to a white kid growing up in an America where they aren't even exposed to the cultures of their own ancestors.

Being "exposed" to other cultures pretty means encroachment, which means resistance and resentment from people who actually have a healthy sense of awareness. The only non-European culture I give a damn about is modern Japanese culture, and that is because the Japanese people are proud of their culture AND they don't try to force it on anyone else. If the Japanese would have acted like the Indians or the Arabs, or the Mexicans or even some African groups in the US, I never would have even tried to learn anything about them.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



The separate but equal was about keeping blacks in their place.  That is why they had dogs set on them and fire hoses turned on them when trying to get people registered to vote.   Or why people were murdered by cowards when they tried to get people registered to vote.

And if you are going to try and chastise me for not knowing, at least actually read what I post.  I didn't say anything about women voting.  I was referring to more recent things women were denied.

Like the fact that the US Supreme court ruled in 1974 that states could not exclude women from juries.

It was also 1974 that the Equal Opportunity Credit Act meant women could apply for a credit card without their husband's name on the bill.

And the first time the courts recognized sexual harassment in the workplace was 1975.

It was in the 1970s that the courts allowed that women could refuse to have sex with their husbands.  Before that there was no such law in most states against marital rape.

So, like I said, some of those "rebellions against the norm" were actually justice in action.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




What informs this attitude of yours? Impression? Imagination? I work with this population every single day. I have first-hand, very direct and personal experience with much of the population you are talking about. How about you?


----------



## 80zephyr (Mar 7, 2018)

The number of real racists in this country couldn't fill a small city, and yet when a rare instance like this occurs in a population of 300+ million people, it is newsworthy enough to share.

Yawn.

Mark


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



If you don't have a culture, that is your fault.  If your kids don't have a culture, that is your failing as a parent.  My kids grew up knowing about their culture.  They also grew up know about a work ethic and that their education depended on them.  My first wife and I both worked.  But my kids got their sense of self, their work ethic, their morals, and their drive from us.  That is why they all graduated with honors from high school.  Why they all went to college on academic scholarships.  Why they all graduated college.   And why they are successful people.  It was not the liberals or the conservatives that shaped my children's lives.  It was their parents.  I take full responsibility for how my kids turned out.  Every other parent should do the same.  Quite blaming others for your failures.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Are the parents of this asian couple inferior?   That is the actual topic.  Asian Americans have an excellent record where education and employment are concerned.   Perhaps because they take responsibility for their own success and don't try to blame others?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




Don't kid yourself into thinking that Japanese Americans share your foolish, fearful, irrational and mindless thinking. Most would mock you as quickly as everyone else here does.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> I have first-hand, very direct and personal experience with much of the population you are talking about.



You couldn't possibly have personal experience with more than a fraction of a percent of the population we're talking about. Your personal anecdotes are worthless.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Do you have a problem reading?   Hell, there is even a video of the event that is the topic of this thread.

A couple, *BOTH BORN IN THIS COUNTRY* were told to "go back to their home country".   These are natural born Americans.  They are not immigrants.   They didn't COME here.  They were both BORN HERE.


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




they   DO NOT come to US or Canada or  any other good country to work hard

 these  people  come for welfare only  = money only

how disgusting is that


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



The couple that are the actual topic of this thread did not COME here.  They were BORN here.  Why is that so hard to grasp?  Then some ignorant bitch told them to "go back to their home country".   They ARE in their home country.


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




the couple of this thread? lol ok

what about all the millions of others who come for money?

C,mon wake up


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



The topic is dumb, and just an excuse for the media to do what they do best: spread anti-white propaganda.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



These people?  The Asian couple in the OP were BORN HERE.   They didn't come here.  They were born and raised in the US.  And they work and live here, raising a family.   Then that obnoxious bitch showed her ignorance by what she said.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


The separate but equal thing was about preserving segregation so that blacks could eventually be sent back. The dogs and fire hoses and political lynchings came out of desperation to preserve even the possibility of sending blacks back.

Women's suffrage has to do with all of the later women's rights events. Women originally were not needed to do anything but keep up the home.

Marital rape is a nonsensical idea to everyone but the dumbest of the dumb. You can't rape your spouse when sex is an unspoken condition of marriage.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

skye said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I guess you should start a thread about all those people.

Meanwhile, you should be pissed that some entitled bitch made obnoxious remarks to natural born American citizens.


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




again I ask....


the couple of this thread? lol ok

what about all the millions of others who come for money?

C,mon wake up


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


This thread is about what this woman believes.

It doesn't matter if she said this to an East Asian, an Indian, or any non-white group.

The topic would still be the same.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I guess if the blacks wanted to go back to Africa that would make sense.  They didn't.  They wanted to be treated equally in the nation that they, their parents, their grandparents, and their great-grandparents helped to build.  They wanted their constitutional rights.  They wanted to vote on the leaders that would determine the direction of their nation.  

If a woman wants to be a homemaker, I have no problem with it.   But t o tell her she HAS to do that, or that she only has what her husband gives her is simply wrong.

Marital rape is not nonsense.  Marriage does not guarantee a husband that he will get sex anytime he wants, even if she doesn't want it.  She is an American citizen, not her husband's property.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Is that women what you want representing whites?   If I overheard her saying that to someone I knew was an American citizen, I'd be happy to tell her off.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




It's not safe to walk down the street in my typical urban neighborhood thanks to black people and hispanics. When you're white like me, you learn to cross to the other side of the street when you see a bunch of them up ahead unless you like being harassed and threatened. My experiences working retail in this area are hilariously ghetto. Is anyone going to get pissed on my behalf? Or do I deserve to be harassed because of the things I say online?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



This topic is about a women telling natural born American citizens to go back to their home country.   The ignorant bitch doesn't know that they are in their home country.  And she doesn't seem ashamed of her ignorance.


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

go back to your country.....if all you want from US is money


what scum 


who needs you?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 7, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



If someone tells you to go back to your home country (there ARE white immigrants), and you are a natural born citizen, I would happily defend you.  That is the point.  The couple who got harassed are American citizens, born inthe US.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I have first-hand, very direct and personal experience with much of the population you are talking about.
> ...




I have a far larger sample size over a far longer period of time relative to the topic than anyone else here, I reckon.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It isn't about what the blacks wanted. It is about what the abolitionists wanted(pretty much all of them were opposed to integration). Lincoln wanted blacks to go back as well. Without the abolitionists the blacks would have been slaves for much longer.

It is not any more unfair to the woman than it is to the man who has to use his masculine mind and body to make money to support the family, instead of staying at home.

Sticking your penis in your wife's vagina when she isn't up for sex at the time isn't rape. It may be grounds for divorce and possibly legal action like a restraining order or something, but it isn't rape. Physically harming your spouse and/or forcing them to perform actions that are harmful to them is very different from pouncing on your wife when she has a mental chastity belt on.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Japanese Americans are the same as all the rest of the Democrat scum.

Hypocritical pieces of shit who come from an extremely conservative country with extremely strict immigration laws but have the unmitigated gall to attack a much more liberal immigration policy as "racist" and "xenophobic".


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 7, 2018)

TheParser said:


> (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> 
> *****
> 
> ...




I was in the dentist's office with an abscess the other day, and not to my surprise, the rest of the waiting area was filled with what I believe was an Indian couple and their FOUR children------  ALL OF THEM running around and speaking in a foreign language.  I am very offended by that.  My parents would be shocked and offended by that.  In the history of this country, people immigrated here mainly from Europe because they WANTED TO BECOME AMERICANS!  They were quick to learn our language, culture and values.  I have no problem with people immigrating here or whatever, but when in Rome, speak Roman.  I do not get and do not like foreigners coming here and bringing their foreign culture with them.  If you want to live in America, then learn to speak English and be an American, otherwise it means NOTHING to be an American and our society is shit.  For a nation to survive and be healthy, it must be united under one basic culture, one ideal and one basic set of values, not a bunch of isolated mini-cultures scattered and mixed within an area separate from each other culturally and linguistically.  No healthy nation on this planet operates so nor was America founded to be this way, thus the term "melting pot":  different people were supposed to come here and BLEND TOGETHER as ONE, not stay different.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Or maybe she does know and doesn't care....

There is nothing magical about American soil. It is all about the genetics.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 7, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> ...


Multiculturalism mitigates and deletes the host culture until the host culture is no longer able  to exist.

There is absolutely no reason why Indians should assimilate to an incoherent culture that barely even exists.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 7, 2018)

TheParser said:


> "Go back to your home country."



I am ...


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Mar 7, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Wrong:

*native*
na·tive
ˈnādiv/
_noun_

*1*.
a person born in a specified place or associated with a place by birth, whether subsequently resident there or not.
"a *native of* Montreal"








_adjective     

native definition - Google Search_


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



This ^^^^^^^ is off-topic trolling, and the worthless spittle of the lowest kind of pathetic weakling scum. No real man believes that ^^^^^^ kind of bullshit, and no weakling loser would ever say it in the presence of a real man (or real woman for that matter).


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 8, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...




The specific term means something specific. What you _want_ it to mean is immaterial. Speak English or don't.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Tell me little sissy, do you honestly think it is "rape" for a wife to grab her husband's penis when he doesn't feel in the mood to have sex or thinks he doesn't have the time or energy?

No real man believes that his wife can decide on a whim that their lovemaking wasn't consensual, or even is some kind of sexual attack against her.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




No real man believes that ^^^^^^ kind of bullshit, and no weakling loser would ever say it in the presence of a real man (or real woman for that matter).


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Mar 8, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You're right. It does. Are you unable to read or follow a link?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



What the abolitionists wanted, other than the end of slavery, is irrelevant.  And I am not talking about the Reconstruction.  I am talking about what happened in the 1960s.  Forcing blacks to leave their country and go back to a place that their family had not seen in 2 or 3 generations is ridiculous. 

Ok, by me if men stay home and the women go out into the workplace. 

And yes, if she doesn't want sex, and you force her, it is rape.   That is a fact and that is the law.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



There is something magical about being European-American?

It is obvious this woman doesn't care.  That is why I have repeatedly called her an obnoxious bitch.  The idea that she thinks being of european descent allows her to be the judge of who is an American and who is not shows my description to be apt.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



No real man forces his wife to have sex when she is unwilling.   Period.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Not really the Native Americans are born in their own sovereign nation in the USA..


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

I think capitalization counts here.

A Native American is not the same as a native American.  Make sense?


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> I think capitalization counts here.
> 
> A Native American is not the same as a native American.  Make sense?


Anyone born in the US is a native American. What you're referring to is an indian. Indians aren't native to America either.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 8, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I think capitalization counts here.
> ...



I am normally not one to follow the trends of what people are called.  But the Native Americans were called "Indians" when they thought they had landed in India.   And even then, the explorers knew they were not in India.   It is a laughable term that stuck.

And I think living somewhere for more than 10,000 years qualifies you as "native".

And I tried to differentiate between "native American", which is someone who was born here, and "Native American", which is someone who is descended from the indigenous tribes of the North American continent.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Your posts on this thread speak volumes about you.

You think people who are not white should be forced to leave, regardless of their value to the community and nation, regardless of whether they are immigrants (legal or illegal), and regardless of what they do.   You want them gone because they are not of European descent.

You think women become the husband's property when they marry.   You think a marriage license entitles a man to sex when he wants, regardless of whether his wife wants it or not.  And if he forces her to have sex, it is not rape.

In other words, you think by being born a white male, you are entitled to decide who goes and who stays, and that you own your spouse.  While I find it amusing, it is certainly sick.   It must be frustrating to think all that is owed to you without you having to earn a single bit of it.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 8, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> ...


If you study the history of immigration many took a while to learn the language.  They ran newspapers in their home language and settled together in communities.  That included those who immigrated from Europe.


----------



## TheParser (Mar 8, 2018)

Here in Los Angeles, the only Japanese-language newspaper is on its last legs. It's begging for people to subscribe.

On the other hand, the Chinese- and Korean-language newspapers are going gangbusters. They put out  glossy daily editions full of news and advertisements.

(Our local English-language print newspapers are in pathetic condition. The once mighty _Los Angeles_ _Times_, for example,  once had a newsroom of 1,000 reporters. It's now down to about 400.)


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I once saw on the news some indians had won a court case, and outside, the reporter asks one of the Chiefs "So, how do you feel after your victory in court today?" The Chief said "it's a good day to be an indian". If it's good enough for him...

And no, your ancestors being here 10,000 years doesn't make one a indigenous to the Americas any more than I will be considered a real native 10,000 years from now, no matter how PC you're trying to be.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



So how long they have been here doesn't matter?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I think capitalization counts here.
> ...



The Asian couple in the OP were both born here.  So they are native Americans.  The obnoxious woman was harassing native Americans telling them to "go back to their home country".


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


None of the animals on this list will ever be considered indigenous to the Americas. Even 10,000 years from now or more.
List of introduced species - Wikipedia


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


She meant their ancestral country. Using the right terms always helps get your point across.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



And why should she tell them that?   They are as much Americans as she is.


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It’s just what she meant. As long as the Asians stay in Chinatown, I don’t care.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



As American citizens, they can live where ever they can afford.  This idea that the country belongs to European-Americans and the rest need to stay in their place is nonsense.  This couple is raising a family in Long Beach CA.  They are free citizens of the USA.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 8, 2018)

I feel both Whites, and Native Americans can call this land home.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Native Americans are endangered as we speak, not because of Colonialism anymore, but now because of Miscegenation Liberalism.

Nearly 60% of Native Americans mix with non-Natives, how can they survive like this?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I feel both Whites, and Native Americans can call this land home.



I have no problem with that.  But I also think the Asian couple in the OP can call this home, since they were both born and raised here, work here, and are raising a family here.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



People "mix" with who they choose.   They only way to prevent it would be to have laws against sex with someone of another race.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Well, I'd support giving Native Americans greater nations, that would stop their extinction.

Why is a group going extinct to many people merely a joke?

I think it's sad, when a group can no longer express their culture, nor tell their stories.


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


People need to respect that this country was built by white Europeans. I'm not feeling the love these days.


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It'll broaden their gene pool and make them taller and smarter.


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I think it's sad, when a group can no longer express their culture, nor tell their stories.


We have Tonto, that's enough.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Unless you are 100% Native American, the same could be said to you.


So Pocahontas doesn't get to stay?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I don't think the loss of any culture is a joke.   But, as I said, the only way to actually stop it is to make laws forbidding sex outside your culture.  And I think individual freedom is important.  Certainly where relationships are concerned.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's sad, when a group can no longer express their culture, nor tell their stories.
> ...



It is a good thing you don't have a say in the matter.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



I was also built by other cultures.   You aren't feeling the love?   Did YOU build this country?  Or are people supposed to show you love becauseyou have the same skin color as people who built much of it?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

Meathead said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you are 100% Native American, the same could be said to you.
> ...



I always admired Chief Joseph, but Taz says Tonto is enough.


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


My ancestors came here and homesteaded, and thus helped build this country. Now everyone can come here because it's better than most places in the world. Some props would be nice, and not being constantly called a racist just because I'm white.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 8, 2018)

My European ancestors came here when Native Americans, people of African descent, people of Mexican descent, and Chinese and Japanese people were already here, just to name a few. I have not seen anything to suggest that people of European descent are being displaced and commanded to go elsewhere. As for "helping to build this country": hasn't everybody? Who among us, rather than our deceased ancestors, has "helped to build this country"? Don't we continue to do this together?


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> My European ancestors came here when Native Americans, people of African descent, people of Mexican descent, and Chinese and Japanese people were already here, just to name a few. I have not seen anything to suggest that people of European descent are being displaced and commanded to go elsewhere. As for "helping to build this country": hasn't everybody? Who among us, rather than our deceased ancestors, has "helped to build this country"? Don't we continue to do this together?


We had to boot the fucking Mexicans out of here because they were constantly fighting us. Indians are still pretty much useless. Africans are lucky that we saved them from Africa and should be more grateful. The Chinese and all the other zipperheads better keep quiet and well behaved, they don't want to be just another negro-style race, they don't like them either.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > My European ancestors came here when Native Americans, people of African descent, people of Mexican descent, and Chinese and Japanese people were already here, just to name a few. I have not seen anything to suggest that people of European descent are being displaced and commanded to go elsewhere. As for "helping to build this country": hasn't everybody? Who among us, rather than our deceased ancestors, has "helped to build this country"? Don't we continue to do this together?
> ...



Just who do you mean by "we" and "us"? These words means everybody. My "we" and "us" folks couldn't get hired because they were Irish. My "we" and "us" folks couldn't vote because we were female. There are many "we" and "us" folks who couldn't vote because they were of African descent. Just who do you mean by this "we" and "us" language?


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Mar 8, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



So? I was born in the State of Tennessee which is at least as sovereign as any American Indian nation. I am a native American and will not concede my status to any single race. Just another bullspit PC wannabe language change.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



So you want props for what your ancestors did for themselves?


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > My European ancestors came here when Native Americans, people of African descent, people of Mexican descent, and Chinese and Japanese people were already here, just to name a few. I have not seen anything to suggest that people of European descent are being displaced and commanded to go elsewhere. As for "helping to build this country": hasn't everybody? Who among us, rather than our deceased ancestors, has "helped to build this country"? Don't we continue to do this together?
> ...



Imagine people calling you racist just because your skin is white, huh?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 8, 2018)

Taz said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...








This country was built by all sorts of people.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Taz will never explain who "we" is supposed to be. I have traced my g-g-grandfather to a "coffin ship" from Ireland that landed in NYC in 1848. I don't know why he came here. I suspect it was the starvation in Ireland. He married an Irish woman and had a three-child family in NYC during the Civil War. Somehow he became a house owner in Jersey City by 1870, according to public records. I suspect he might have used his fists to get his family over the river, Tammany Hall and all. I can never be sure, even though I found his grave in pouring down rain, and asked him, as his descendant. I don't know what other families had to do to survive, including those people who had been freed from bondage. 

What Taz doesn't realize is that his lineage is not special. Every family in this country had to fight to survive.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I simply understand the real history of this country and reject the knee-jerk reactions against ethno-nationalism. I also understand that absolute racial separation is the only way to avoid absolute genocide down the road. Idiots like you are the reason why racial war zones like South Africa(and Western Europe) happen.

I understand what "rape" actually is and reject this disgusting society's attempt at neutering males. Violating the trust and/or privacy of your spouse in a sexual manner never has been and never will be rape. I never said that males could have sex when they want without consequences, I am saying that he can't rape his wife because he isn't committing a felony by sticking his penis in her when she doesn't feel like it at the moment, dipshit.

You think that because I am a white male that I have no rights and that I am inclined to just sit back and watch as my heritage is destroyed and my children, nieces and nephews are terrorized because that is how you have been conditioned to think, and you lack the cognitive ability to understand that.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



If it isn't rape for a man to have sex with his wife when she does not want it, when is it rape?  Isn't making someone have sex with you when they don't want to the very definition of rape?

Who is going to experience genocide without absolute racial separation?  For that matter, how are you defining genocide?


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The problem is that you are idiot reactionary who doesn't understand anything other than the dogma presented to you.

It is not about "lumping" anyone into anywhere, it is about avoiding further racial bloodshed instead of rushing it along.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2018)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > So unless you develop it, it is not ours? lmao
> ...


*A Hideout Is Not a Home
*
The "American" Indians were originally prehistoric bandit gangs on the run from advanced Asians.  These Mongoloids are related to the predators the Great Wall of China was built against.  If America had never been discovered by the people it was destined for, today it would be another Somalia.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



The problems in South Africa stems from decades of outright oppression.   Nothing more and nothing less.

If a woman does not want to have sex, and she is forced to have sex, that is rape.  The marriage certificate does not change that.    And yes, sticking your penis in her when she does not want it is rape.

No, I think you have the same rights every other citizen of this country has.   The problem is, you want the rest of the races gone.  It is not going to happen.  You think you are special because you share the same skin color with people who DID things that are special and brave.  That is not the case.  You are what you do.   But rather than live a happy life, you blame others for your failures, for the way your children turn out ect.

Your children are terrorized?   By what?   Perhaps because they have been taught that all blacks will kill or rape them?

And just to clarify, the topic is the unwarranted harassment of two American citizens by a spiteful bitch.   If you agree with what that woman said to natural born Americans, you are part of the problem.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


It is never rape when involving your spouse because chances are they will want to have sex with you the very same day you would have "raped" them. The problem is that you all don't understand human psychology and basic legal terms.

Whoever gets the short end of the stick when it comes to "multiculturalism". So far that is people of European descent.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I understand things quite well.   I do not buy into the idea that people are who they are because of the color of their skin.  I have known too many fine, upstanding people of many races, as well as ignorant scum of many races.

If there is racial bloodshed, you don't seem interested in preventing it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



If a woman, or a man for that matter, says they do not want to have sex at that moment, forcing them to have sex is rape.   That is the truth and the law.  Whether they will want to have sex later is irrelevant.   If she says no, then you stop.  Period.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2018)

TheMoreYouKnow said:


> The Racist WeakWhyte mind keeps America in the dumps.  Did this dumb bitch get socked up fpr.being agressive to the people?


*South Vietnam's Army Was Like It's Flag:  If It's Not Red, It's Yellow*

Which Asians does this refer to?  The Vietnamese were cowards, crooks, and collaborators.  Such useless parasites were the main reason we lost in Vietnam.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


*Let Every Dynasty Die Nasty*

The most important thing about the Kennedys is that they are HeirHeads.  Right Winger HeirHeads are no better.  They'd all be nothing without their Daddy's Money, so let us make it so.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


The problems stem from the double standard between global support of systemic racism, discrimination and genocidal levels of violence(FAR more numerous than anything any non-white group has had to deal with in this country btw) against a powerless white minority that is largely responsible for all the infrastructure in the country which they reside vs the outright condemnation and sanctioning of a white nation taking measures to make sure it stays white with no intention of subjugating anyone.

Except you don't think that. You are just reciting a bullshit progressive platitude that "progressives" typically violate minutes after they themselves recite it. You disregard or even encourage racism against whites because you believe that is the natural order of things. You think I am a "failure" because I reject your laughably stupid logic about life.

My children don't exist yet, but my nieces and nephews will indeed be terrorized as they enter their teenage years and America and the rest of the western world edge closer to becoming another South Africa.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



*Nagological Warfare
*
BATTLE OF WATLING (London, 60 AD)

Romans:  10,000, well-trained and well-armed
Britons:  230,000 woman-worshipers, led by Queen Boadicea

Roman dead:  400
Mama's Boy dead:  80,000


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


It is the law thanks to morally bankrupt Democrats and the useful idiots who voted them in. Just like it is now the law for minors to be able to abort babies without having to tell their parents in some states.

It is much easier to assume that people were simply backwards before the "progressive era" than to actually think and do some research to understand the mindsets of those people and the variables involved.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


I'm 100% NA
na·tive
ˈnādiv/
_noun_

*1*.
a person born in a specified place or associated with a place by birth, whether subsequently resident there or not.
"a *native of* Montreal"


----------



## harmonica (Mar 8, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


with white leadership/brains/etc
..the NAs were not advancing to the point where they could build a great country like America
...the blacks were not advanced/advancing where they could build a great America


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Again, you are simply reacting to what you think I believe. 

I could care less if race determines your personality or intelligence level etc, I just know that race causes more than enough permanent division to destroy nations and eventually cause genocide, and the west is purposefully ignoring or exacerbating these divisions to the detriment of everyone.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


*The Land of the Rising Sun*

I was there (Misawa) on R&R in 1967.  Amazing people. Even though they were very poor at the time, they worked as hard as if they were getting $100 an hour.  They didn't loaf around whining and drugging themselves into a stupor on welfare money.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2018)

9thIDdoc said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


Was you born in Hawkins county?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Welfare money don't pay enough to be doped all the time..


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You are an idiot.

What he is saying is the reality for many white people in urban areas.

Would you rather he fight back and get arrested for a hate crime?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



So if someone may want you to do something later, it is acceptable for force them to do that thing now?  Or is that only true of married couples?

Say, chances are my spouse will be hungry later.  Is it OK for me to force feed them now, even if they don't want to eat?

The chances are my spouse will want to drink alcohol later.  Is it OK for me to force them to drink liquor now, even if they do not want to?

It's odd that you say others don't understand basic legal terms, then admit less than half an hour later that it is, in fact, legally rape for a person to force their spouse to have sex against their will.  I would also submit that your understanding of human psychology is flawed.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...




More likely I'd just end up another statistic. Not taking precautions to avoid trouble is not brave, it's stupid. Walking alone on these streets is an invitation for trouble.


----------



## mdk (Mar 8, 2018)

Sounds like that women needs to get a life and mind her own business.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You still fail to understand what "rape" actually is. You also just lied, because I did not "admit" that "marital rape" exists anywhere. Again, I never said that it is moral to force your spouse to do something, and I certainly never said that spousal abuse doesn't exist. It is certainly possible to assault your spouse, and that is indeed a crime, but "rape" is all about intent and power, and marriage negates both of those things.

If I decide to rape some stranger because they won't give me the time of day, the chances of me of actually achieving consensual sex with that person at any point is practically zero(baring some apocalypse), even if I decide not to rape them. 

"Marital rape" would be comparable to your examples if you had an STD and you forcibly infected your spouse when they were stupid enough to marry someone with an STD(or stay married to someone who cheated on them and contracted an STD by doing so), because both of your examples have potential negatives beyond simply forcing your spouse to do something that they normally do but don't want to do at the moment, but a husband or wife violating the trust and/or privacy of their spouse in a purely sexual manner is not a crime.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


*Lincoln Was the Sex Slave of a Richgirl; That's All You Need to Know About His Politics*

The Abolitionists were upper-class snobs; they expressed their fear and hatred for Whites stuck in the classes below them by becoming race traitors.  After Emancipation, hardly any of them went to what Liberals pretend would be the next step:  supporting labor unions.  In fact, one of the most prominent Abos, whose sister wrote _Uncle Tom's Cabin_, had this to say about the White working class, "If a man can't live on bread and water, he doesn't deserve to live."  He was also a sexual predator, but that's neither here nor there, so I am told.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I do not disregard or encourage racism at all.   Your attempt to make this claim is ridiculous.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



No connection, to abortion, but thanks for playing.

If there is anyone who is morally bankrupt, it is someone who contends that a man shold be allowed to rape a woman if he marries her first.   No.  Just no.   If she does not want to have sex then forcing her to do so is rape.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Then you should be defending the couple and condemning the woman who told them to "go back to your home country".


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 8, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


No, moron, "rape" is a crime.

If my future wife tried to have sex with me when I didn't feel like it over and over again, eventually I would just divorce her because her faults outweigh any positives I might have seen initially. I wouldn't try to have her arrested because she kept trying to force me to do something we just did a couple of hours ago.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Mar 8, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


No. Why?


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



You admitted it is legally rape to force a person to have sex against their will, regardless of if they may want to have sex later, which was your argument for why spousal rape cannot occur:


ptbw forever said:


> It is the law thanks to morally bankrupt Democrats and the useful idiots who voted them in.


That was in response to WinterBorn saying that it is rape to force a man or woman to have sex when they do not want to, regardless of whether they may want to later.

I do not fail to understand what rape is.  You do.  Rape is forcing someone to have sex without their consent.  It does not matter if that person is a spouse, it is still rape to force them to have sex if they do not want to.  While I admit there are some grey areas, it is not true that rape is impossible between spouses.  You can make up excuses about how a spouse will eventually want to have sex and so it is not rape, but that is all they are: excuses.  Legally, rape has been possible within marriage for decades.  The first case in which the legal system acknowledged the possibility of spousal rape may have occurred in 1979, and the first conviction for spousal rape was later that year.  When Spousal Rape First Became a Crime in the U.S.

Spousal rape has been illegal, from what I can gather, in every part of the US since 1993.  Aspects Of American Law Still Enforce Rape Culture
Marital rape (United States law) - Wikipedia
21 Amazing Spousal Rape Statistics - HRFnd

Personally, I find it fairly disgusting that there was a time in my life where it was not possible for a person to rape their spouse, legally, as though marriage gives someone carte blanche to force their spouse to have sex whenever they wish.  As it is now, and has been for decades, however, rape is absolutely possible within marriage.

Whether a person might eventually choose to have sex with a person has no bearing on whether they can force that person to have sex now.  Whether a person is known to an individual or not has no bearing on whether they can force that person to have sex.  In fact, most rapes are committed by an attacker who knows their victim: Perpetrators of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN .  

There do not have to be "potential negatives beyond" the act of rape in order for it to be rape.  Spousal rape is absolutely a crime, as I have shown.

You may not consider spousal rape to actually be rape based on your personal moral code, but it is rape in the legal system of the United States.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I don't give a damn that yuo call me a moron.  In fact, if you think someone who believes that when someone says No, forcing them to have sex is rape, then I am proud to be a moron in your book.

The certificate does not entitle you to sex whenever you want.   If she says 'No' the answer is no.   Forcing someone to have sex when they do not want to is the definition of rape.   Marrying them does not change that.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 12, 2018)

TheParser said:


> (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> 
> *****
> 
> ...





Sadly, there are still stupid shits like this out there.


----------



## Taz (Mar 14, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


We, the people who built this country. Anyone can feel included.


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



So ptbw forever, is this rape?   Sudan: Teenager Noura Hussein sentenced to death for killing husband after rape - CNN

Held down by the husband's family members and forced.  Forced into the marriage at 15 and ran away, only to be tricked back and raped when she refused to consummate.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


It’s not even a marriage.


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



What makes it not a marriage?


----------



## Anathema (May 12, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Unless you are 100% Native American, the same could be said to you.



Not at all. We came here and killed the people who were here on the land. That makes it ours by Right of Conquest. We just failed to eliminate the last of them to ensure nobody tried to make a claim.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 15, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


No consent.


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



So in your mind does consenting to marriage means consenting to sex with your spouse whenever they desire it for the rest of your lives?


----------



## MizMolly (May 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> ...


Do we really know if "Native Americans" were originally from here? They also did not own all of the land in this country, since they did not occupy all it. By this account, how is it that whites "stole" all of America?  "Native Americans" also fought and stole land from other tribes. They also killed whites who were not on "their" land.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 15, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...



So what's your point?


----------



## MizMolly (May 16, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


That "Native Americans" arent any more "Native" than anyone else born here


----------



## Unkotare (May 16, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...





Yes they are. 10,000-20,000 years counts for something.


----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2018)

I'm French by alliance with a very good looking one easy going guy *that have not much to said* Templar but I'm treat like shit by the rest of the people feel like got to fight the old country with my templars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  not like the other stranger if you know what i mean^^ who are treated well Thank Lord here at "the US board virtualy" i feel for most part like a princess


----------



## MizMolly (May 16, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


You have a point.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 16, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



If they were born in America, that lady can fuck off. There's one woman in this world that cooks exactly like my mother, and she is Chinese-American.

I don't how, and I don't know why, and it's freaky, but it is so.

Same dishes, same days, everything.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 16, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Well, what makes something native? 

Humans have only existed about 300,000 years. Does this mean NOTHING is native to anywhere?


----------



## MizMolly (May 16, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


We don't really know who migrated from where. Unless there is proof, no telling what that word "native" means. I would think it means your origin, where you are born. Not sure who makes these rules.
From Merriam Webster: 
*Definition of native*
1: inborn, innate 

native talents
2: belonging to a particular place by birth 

a native New Yorker
: closely related
4: belonging to or associated with one by birth

hailed in his native Sweden as an influential dramatist
 —William Peden
5: natural, normal 

a generosity that was native to him
6a : grown, produced, or originating in a particular place or in the vicinity : local 

nativefruits and vegetables
b : living or growing naturally in a particular region : indigenous 

native wildlife of Australia
7: simple, unaffected

our feeling still native and entire, unsophisticated by pedantry
 —Edmund Burke
8a : constituting the original substance or source

the way I must return to native dust
 —John Milton
b : found in nature especially in an unadulterated form 

mining native silver
: having a usually superficial (see superficial 2) resemblance to a specified English plant or animal
10capitalized : of, relating to, or being a member of an aboriginal people of North or South America : native american


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 16, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Well, "native" is a human word to describe something in a manner in which we see the world. 

Native Americans are considered "Native" because they were there before humans had been able to articulate such things.


----------



## MaryL (May 16, 2018)

TheParser said:


> (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> 
> *****
> 
> ...


The irony


TheParser said:


> (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> 
> *****
> 
> ...


OK, I live with illegal alien Mexicans. This is rich the outrage at being told to  go back were they came from... Mexicans have done this to to ME  ( I am an Anglo and have been here WAY before .....   well ...) Enough of that. Take a deep breath, try to put things in perspective . Do that. Makes things laughable. Illegals dictating morality and being judgmental, wow. Hubris. Anyone know what that IS?


----------



## Lysistrata (May 16, 2018)

MaryL said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> ...



Where do you live that was not land governed by the Mexican government? When did your ancestors come there?

The U.S.-Mexican War . War (1846-1848) . Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo | PBS

Yeah. I've done the Alamo thing of walking among the "saints." Bullshit.


----------



## Death Angel (May 16, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> Unless you are 100% Native American, the same could be said to you.


I am. My ancestors were British, but my family has been here MAAAANY generations.

I am 100% Native American. But of course I know you believe Injuns, who came here from Asia are "real" Americans.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 16, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


The only time I wouldn’t want sex from my spouse is when I don’t have time, don’t have the physical strength, or don’t want to get her pregnant. All of those reasons would be true for her as well, so there wouldn’t be a problem.

You can’t rape your spouse in a modern marriage.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 17, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you are 100% Native American, the same could be said to you.
> ...



How long do you have to live here, or your family live here, to be 100% Native American?

Every human on the North American continent immigrated here at some point.   Where is the cut-off for being 100% Native American?


----------



## WinterBorn (May 17, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



You can't rape your spouse?   If your spouse doesn't want sex and you force them, that is rape.  Regardless of marital status.


----------



## Montrovant (May 17, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Are you assuming that all couples will want to have sex at the same times?  Every couple wants to have sex with each other except for in the circumstances you just listed?  

Where did the stereotype of a woman claiming to have a headache to get out of sex come from do you think?  

If a wife says she does not want sex and the husband holds her down and forces himself on her, what would you call that?  Consensual?


----------



## ptbw forever (May 25, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


If you don't want sex from your spouse at any appropriate time in which you are capable, you don't marry them in the first place. The 3 reasons I gave cover every possible scenario for a loving couple not wanting to have sex.


Forcing your spouse into sexual intercourse is a breach of trust that your spouse can decide whether or not constitutes a divorce or counseling.

I have already told you this.

It is not rape, because the wrong being committed is the force being used to hold her down, not sticking your penis in her at the incorrect moment in time(a time that she is simply not emotionally, physically etc up for sex).

It is a far different situation if you go up to a random person who doesn't know you intimately and hasn't consented in any way to your advances and your person and force them to have sexual intercourse. You are cheapening the meaning of rape.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 25, 2018)

WinterBorn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You don't understand the meaning of marriage or rape.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2018)

TheParser said:


> (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> 
> *****
> 
> ...


Some people..including teachers and professors...are just downright stupid.


----------



## deanrd (May 25, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > (If some other member has already posted this news , please combine my thread with his/hers. THANKS)
> ...


The only way to make this country great again is to have more confederate white Americans.  We don't need no college or scientists.  We need hard workers who can do work "stuff".  Hard work "stuff".


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 25, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Let me guess.

You're not married.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 25, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


How is that question relevant in any way to what I have said?

Anyone who believes in marital rape is either an idiot, or someone with an agenda to destroy the concept of marriage.

Let me guess, you fall on the "idiot" side.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 25, 2018)

deanrd said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


All of those people you posted are both more intelligent and more successful than you are....

You do realize this, right?


----------



## MaryL (May 25, 2018)

I have Mexicans next door  that despise anglos and wont acclimate and  skirt immigration laws and they are poor little victims of immigration laws.Really?  Despite the fact my parents were born here, and I have been here twice as long as any wetback. And my ancestors, you know, followed immigration laws. And they were never  given sanctuary or special treatment like Mexican wetbacks. And they wouldn't allow themselves to be exploited like  wetbacks, either.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 25, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





What I'm trying to say is that your opinion on marital rape (and similar issues) is likely a big part of why you're not married.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 25, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


Actually, it is because I am very picky and have very high standards that most Democrat trash women couldn't hope to fulfill.

The woman I eventually do end up marrying will very likely have some of the same standards for her mate, and we will happily look down on the modern "progressive" world together.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 25, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





Of course. It's because you're "picky", not because those mean "Democrat trash women" don't want anything to do with you.

I wish you all the luck in the world in your unicorn hunt.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 25, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


I don't want disgusting Democrat women. I have and will continue to refuse to so much as date a woman who is currently registered as a Democrat.


----------



## MaryL (May 25, 2018)

Why do Mexicans get special treatment, like sanctuary cities, when no other so called "immigrant" has in our  entire history ?  Oh, they Mexicans work hard, ie, cheap and allow themselves to be exploited. And all those jobless and resultant homeless Americans? Pieces of trash that are vile repellent and deserve their fate. Poor Mexicans NEED sanctuary, because they are willing to violate so many laws, they are saints all of a sudden. Federal  drug, firearms or even  environmental laws we regularly enforce,  counterfeiting. But    federal immigration laws  goes out the bloody window ? Why?  We need to enforce all laws, state or federal  across the board. Sanctuary cities are not constitutional any way you slice it.


----------



## Unkotare (May 25, 2018)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 25, 2018)

*
Augustin Cebada, Brown Berets; “Go back to Boston! Go back to Plymouth Rock, Pilgrims! Get out! We are the future. You are old and tired. Go on. We have beaten you. Leave like beaten rats. You old white people. It is your duty to die … Through love of having children, we are going to take over.”
*


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 25, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Augustin Cebada, Brown Berets; “Go back to Boston! Go back to Plymouth Rock, Pilgrims! Get out! We are the future. You are old and tired. Go on. We have beaten you. Leave like beaten rats. You old white people. It is your duty to die … Through love of having children, we are going to take over.”
> *
> View attachment 195352





Got any more recent fear mongering? That was 22 years ago.


----------



## Montrovant (May 28, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



I don't want to give you too great of a shock, but I don't think most of the country agrees with you about what does or does not constitute rape or marriage.  

This may further shock you, but it is entirely possible not to want sex with a person you love even if you have the time, are physically capable, and there are no worries about pregnancy.  

For one final shock, in every single state of the country, a spouse can be charged with and convicted of raping their spouse.  

In your opinion marital rape may not be possible, but in the opinions of the judicial system and many (I would say most) of the citizens of the US, it absolutely is.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You and most of the others who believe in marital rape are idiots who don't understand what marriage and rape are. The judiciary that changed long established law(which was introduced by FAR more intelligent people than them)are no exception.


If you don't want to have sex with your spouse in the most favorable of circumstances, you don't actually love your spouse. I know that is a shock to new-age halfwits like you, but it is 100% fact nonetheless.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 29, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *Augustin Cebada, Brown Berets; “Go back to Boston! Go back to Plymouth Rock, Pilgrims! Get out! We are the future. You are old and tired. Go on. We have beaten you. Leave like beaten rats. You old white people. It is your duty to die … Through love of having children, we are going to take over.”
> ...


And what was done about it 22 years ago?

Oh, that's right, more people like that were given power and the fear mongering over non-existent white supremacists has increased 100 fold.


----------



## Montrovant (May 29, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Of course, everyone else is wrong about what rape and marriage are; it is your personal definitions that are true.  

I think that you have a misconception about what constitutes a fact.   

Also, when did this transition from 'having the time, being physically capable, and not worrying about pregnancy' to "the most favorable of circumstances"?  Those are manifestly not the same thing.

You are welcome to your own personal definitions of marriage and rape.  You should understand, however, that they are only that: *personal* definitions.  They are not legal, societal, or linguistic definitions.  You are arguing as though these things are objective fact, but they are in fact subjective opinions which are probably not shared by too many Americans.

I do wonder what would happen were you to get married and one day find your spouse unwilling to have sex for any reason other than time constraints, physical capabilities, or pregnancy.  Apparently you don't think that being in the mood is a possible concern, among other things.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


The current definitions of rape and marriage don't actually coincide with the ridiculous theory of "marital rape", moron. 

They most certainly are. If you do have the time, are physically able and don't have a reason to worry about pregnancy, you have no reason to neglect your partner sexually.

They are the current linguistic definitions and they were the legal definitions for a very long time. The current law on rape within marriage has no basis other than emotion and an agenda to destroy marriage.

"Being in the mood" is part of the physical as well, but you also can be put "in the mood" after initiating sex. If my wife pressured me into sex while I was depressed, for example, my depression would be at least partly alleviated through sexual activity with my life long partner.


----------



## Unkotare (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 29, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



In which of these (or some other dictionary) definitions is rape impossible in marriage, and why?

Definition of RAPE
rape | Definition of rape in English by Oxford Dictionaries
rape Definition in the Cambridge English Dictionary
the definition of rape

Definition of MARRIAGE
marriage | Definition of marriage in English by Oxford Dictionaries
marriage Definition in the Cambridge English Dictionary
the definition of marriage

I hope you realize that a person does not necessarily have to be in the mood to have sex.  That's something which should be especially clear in a discussion involving rape.  So if being physically capable is one of your 3 legitimate reasons for a spouse to deny sex, as you stated earlier, not being in the mood doesn't really qualify.  More, just because you assume you would feel better if you were "pressured" into sex (not the same as rape if you consent), that isn't going to be true for everyone, even if it were to happen to be true for you.

I'm finding myself curious about what you think the definitions of marriage and rape are.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 29, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Read the definition of marriage according to your own link and your fictional concept of "marital rape" becomes an oxymoron.
Marital Rape: An Oxymoron

Not being in the mood involves psychological AND physical ailments, so it most certainly is included in my legitimate reasons.

I didn't say that I would feel better if I was pressured into sex. I said the sex itself would help would alleviate the depression(which it undoubtedly would).


----------



## Montrovant (May 30, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Read the definition of marriage according to your own link and your fictional concept of "marital rape" becomes an oxymoron.



So you cannot actually explain how any of the linked dictionary definitions makes marital rape an oxymoron.  Got it.



ptbw forever said:


> Marital Rape: An Oxymoron



That article equates an exclusive relationship with constant consent to sex.  That is clearly ridiculous.  The two things are in no way the same.  There is no reason two people cannot have an exclusive sexual relationship without that meaning each consents to sex with the other at any time.  Also, any implied consent is removed if a person simply says "no."  So, if a spouse clearly declines to have sex at any time, there is no longer even implied consent.



ptbw forever said:


> Not being in the mood involves psychological AND physical ailments, so it most certainly is included in my legitimate reasons



You said that not having the physical strength was 1 of only 3 valid reasons to deny sex to a spouse.  Not being in the mood is not the same as not being physically strong enough for sex.  Nor does there have to be a "physical ailment" for someone to not be in the mood for sex.



ptbw forever said:


> I didn't say that I would feel better if I was pressured into sex. I said the sex itself would help would alleviate the depression(which it undoubtedly would).



Have you ever been suffering from depression, been pressured into sex, and then felt better?  I'm guessing no.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 30, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Read the definition of marriage according to your own link and your fictional concept of "marital rape" becomes an oxymoron.
> ...


Marriage is defined as a CONSENSUAL contract. It is stated several times in your link. "Marital rape" would be a non-consensual sexual act under a consensual contract that very much includes sex, that is ridiculous. It is an oxymoron. A spouse that claims you raped them because you had sex with them when they weren't up to it doesn't love you and never did. Likewise, a spouse who pounces on you every day and honestly doesn't even consider whether you are emotionally, physically and mentally up for sex doesn't love you, and probably cares more about dominating you than having the actual sex. Your idea of marriage is extremely warped and intrinsically anti-male, and I very much doubt you have the brain cells to truly understand how lacking you are in the critical thinking department.

The article is saying exactly what I was saying. In a loving relationship between married individuals "rape" simply becomes a point of contention, a night in the proverbial "doghouse", a breach of trust that you have to work hard to make up for etc until which point that it is either forgiven or there is a divorce. Just because you have sex with your spouse and they didn't enjoy it for one reason or another doesn't mean you "raped" them.

Depression, anger etc all have a physical aspect to them that is the final barrier to enjoyment.

We have officially established that you don't understand what depression is, and you don't understand that sex is a pleasurable experience that will help alleviate depression, particularly when it is your spouse. The depression itself will keep you from wanting sex from even your most trusted and adored partner, but the sex itself and the company of your spouse will do nothing but good for your depression in the long run.


----------



## Montrovant (May 30, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...





Marriage is defined as a consensual and contractual relationship in one of the links.  A consensual relationship is one that both parties agree to, not a relationship where sex is always allowed.    Put another way, if a spouse refuses sex one night, it doesn't render the marriage non-consensual.

A consensual contract is one which occurs with just the consent of the parties, not requiring formalization.  What is Consensual Contract? definition of attachment(LAWI Law Dictionary)

What makes my idea of marriage anti-male?  Do you consider it male to force your spouse to have sex whether they want to or not?  Do you consider it anti-male for spouses to be able to decide for themselves when they want to have sex?

You still have not shown marital rape to be an oxymoron, other than in your own very narrow definitions of marriage and rape.

Whether or not a spouse loves you, you can still be married.  

In a loving relationship I would think that each partner would care about the desires of the other, and so one would never force themselves upon the other.  You seem to have a different opinion, although one seemingly not derived from any experience with marriage.

This isn't about not enjoying sex.  This is about one person, regardless of relationship, forcing another to have sex when they do not want to.  You know, rape.

You can declare some sort of victory if you like, but you haven't established what you think you have.  There are numerous types and symptoms of depression.  Having sex, particularly sex that is forced upon you, will not automatically relieve depression.  Of course, if your opinions on marriage are anything to go by, you probably have an extremely limited definition of depression.

Good luck finding a willing-to-be-raped spouse, though.


----------



## Oreo_Kid94 (Jun 3, 2018)

This tickles me because as a student in school we would joke about the fact that we were brought here not by free will, if you want us gone pay us our wages from the fields over a span of hundreds of years. I would go back to Africa a billionaire!


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2018)

Oreo_Kid94 said:


> This tickles me because as a student in school we would joke about the fact that we were brought here not by free will, if you want us gone pay us our wages from the fields over a span of hundreds of years. I would go back to Africa a billionaire!



Exactly.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Oreo_Kid94 said:
> 
> 
> > This tickles me because as a student in school we would joke about the fact that we were brought here not by free will, if you want us gone pay us our wages from the fields over a span of hundreds of years. I would go back to Africa a billionaire!
> ...



I don't recall anything about wages in the OP story.  It was just some bigot assuming that an Asian couple were not American.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oreo_Kid94 said:
> ...



You can stop trying to correct everything I post. I was referring to the quote by oreo_kid


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I am aware of that.  You clearly agreed with the post, so I was replying to both of you, wondering what the OP and this thread had to do with paying back wages.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 4, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I thought it was a unique point made and so you can wonder because that's the only reason I answered the post.

The thread is named go back to your country. I've not seen you address the whites here when they go off the OP telling us to go back tp Africa.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Has that happened in this thread?  Barring unusual context, those people are idiots.  I had been arguing about a side-topic of marital rape for a while in this thread, before Oreo_Kid came out of the blue with the back wages post.  

I'm still not sure where the back pay thing comes from in relation to this thread.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 5, 2018)

Some told me in america they dont make a difference how you look to be american, but seems unfortunately not 100% true only technically and in constitution but in everyday life you can be told to fuck off if you dont look white but asian or mexican or whatever. you can be told to go back to mexico or your home country etc. So it is indeed at least in small part that you need to be white to be a american. Thats unfortunate truly.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 6, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I think if you read oreos post again you'll understand that he's saying he'll move back to  Africa if he's paid back wages for the unpaid labor we were bought here FROM AFRICA to do.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You and he were brought here from Africa against your will?  You were made to work but not paid wages?  

At least the comment was framed in the context of a joke.


----------

